# Photographer Profile: Drew "Rukes" Ressler



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6015" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6015"></a></div>
Our 3rd photographer profile has been completed.</p>
<p>Drew â€œRukesâ€ Ressler took the time to talk with us about his photography and his business. Business looks to be pretty good for him.</p>
<p>As I mention in the interview, I was intrigued by Drew because he seems to have created a thriving business in a new and/or underserved genre of photography.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/photographer-profiles/drew-rukes-ressler/"><strong>Check out the CR interview.</strong></a></p>
<p><strong>Check out Drewâ€™s Site: <a href="http://www.rukes.com">www.rukes.com</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## SImages (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Photographer Profile: Drew \*

I like the concepts and his work in general, but I wasn't blown away by it. Great day (night!) job though!

"Any formal training in photography?
None at all."

It shows.

Whilst I like the concepts that he takes and the general composure, only one of those shots in the article were even close to horizontal and it was a little off-putting. Also, there are a few distractions and things that could easily be removed to improve the photo's even more.

Note: Having horizontal and vertical lines angled can add a sense of action to a photo, when they are not deliberate and only slightly off it can be off-putting and look a little un-professional. I have a similar problem when hand-holding but I think mine tilt right (rather than Drews which tilt left), lightroom and any other program can fix this very easily.

I commend Drew for his abilities and good decisions, but I think his photo's would go to another level if he had some training.


----------



## DockNorth (Feb 15, 2011)

I liked his photos a lot and thought they really caught the excitement and general feel of the experience. I get the point about them not being technically perfect (no formal training) but in this genre a little "off the hip" and impromptu feel helps more than hurts. I looked at them and, while I did not study them to find technical faults, they really captured the moment for me. I don't care that there was a "tilt' to them. Quite a few that I saw were outstanding!

He has obviously taken a step back, looked away from the obvious, and found the unique aspect of the moment to capitalize on his interests. Lucky man! 

And yes, sometimes at a fancy restaurant I use the salad fork for my entree.


----------



## bopie (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Photographer Profile: Drew \*



SImages said:


> "Any formal training in photography?
> None at all."
> 
> It shows.



He's doing something right if he's hanging out with celebrities.


----------



## npherno (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Photographer Profile: Drew \*



bopie said:


> SImages said:
> 
> 
> > "Any formal training in photography?
> ...



Its easy to hate the guy on top, huh? 

I know Rukes from the photography-on-the-net forum, where there is the end all to be all thread or two about nightclub photography. He takes AMAZING nightlife photos.

I also do some club shooting-not only because its fun, but it is hard, and teaches you how to shoot in the worst conditions, and always in low(no)light. 

I find it hard to believe people still think that people like Rukes, Al Powers, or or even people like Ron Galella do not have a place in modern art. Obviously there are formal ways of shooting, and all rules are made to be broken.

People like Drew and Al Powers have literally made people pick up cameras and love to take photos. They have also been selfless in sharing what they know to help others get better. 

And, as was already pointed out, judging by Ruke's success, he is doing something right. 

While I am on my soapbox, Please check out:

Nightlife threads on Photography on the Net
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=415099
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=895331

My Friend Srika's Page-His work is Stunning.
http://night-club-photography.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?5-Gallery&s=769633bb40cb692802f328e92cf30b5e
http://night-club-photography.com/forums/showthread.php?10-srika-s-photos-*NWS*

Al Powers-Las Vegas-A former club shooter "gone good". He rarely shoots clubs now. He has also switched to the dark side. 
http://powersimagery.com/blog/


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Photographer Profile: Drew \*



SImages said:


> "Any formal training in photography?
> None at all."
> 
> It shows.



This is your first post. Post some of your images. You have no credibility as a expert as it stands.


----------



## Rukes (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Photographer Profile: Drew \*



SImages said:


> I like the concepts and his work in general, but I wasn't blown away by it. Great day (night!) job though!
> 
> "Any formal training in photography?
> None at all."
> ...



Yes, I do agree some of my pics are a bit tilted  The thing you have to realize is that all of this is hand-held, it's impossible to do any of these shots with even a monopod (and usually a fire hazard/illegal). So there will be some tilting, although most of the ones in the example pics are very slight so you won't notice unless you almost pixel peep and look carefully 

As Dock said, they are more photojournalist pics, since in all the situations, there is no real posing or anything, just getting a quick pic or two, or even like the Aoki one, being pushed around in all directions while in a drunk crowd! I tend to keep the pics that way.

One thing to note is I never crop my pics at all, the only exception ever is that Motley Crue group shot, since I went a little too wide. Everything else I like to compose in camera. I never do any photoshopping either, so if something sticks out bad enough, i'll just get rid of the pic and retake it.

One thing to note is that all the way up until last August, all my pics were JPEGs SOOC. So I have only been doing more post recently, so I haven't tried any of the lightroom features yet for leveling/tilting photos...right now just filters and basic post. So eventually I will work on possibly fixing the tilting in post 

One thing I don't really get is the training aspect. What exactly is necessary in doing that for me? I take pictures the way I want them to look, i'm pleased with what I do, others are pleased with what I do, and i'm continually improving. I don't want to go to a college class where rules for photography that don't apply to my genere are forced on me.


----------



## DockNorth (Feb 15, 2011)

"One thing I don't really get is the training aspect. What exactly is necessary in doing that for me?"

You take the training so that your shots will look like everybody else's! Perfectly composed and conforming to all the rules. I took some training, read some books, and it helped me. Now I really want to become creative and make some "out of the box" shots that nobody else does.

Rukes - I really enjoy your work! Obviously you do as well.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 15, 2011)

Rukes,

Love your photography. I was just listening to Deadmau5 yesterday and chuckling at the awesome outfit but had no idea who did the photography for his promo material and his shows. keep up the great work!

CRguy,

keep up the great work too. it's really enjoyable reading the photographer profiles because everyone approaches their work from a totally different angle, and I like the broad spectrum of photogs you've chosen to interview so far. it's great that you bring meaningful and educational content along with the everyday run of rumors, and it's a great synergy that I don't see/get from other websites


----------



## IWLP (Feb 15, 2011)

Some cool photos and I was even turned on to some new music!

Very cool.

And I'm not sure why anyone feels the need to "coach" a guy who makes a living not only doing what he loves, but shoots in his own, deliberate style. ???


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm all for training, but training is a two edged sword. You might learn what your teacher knows, but if he has it wrong, so do you. 

Experience, like most endeavors is where you really learn, and you can teach yourself if you really want to learn.

I received a engineering degree from a large University, but when I went to work, the training really began, I was in no way ready to take on real world engineering responsibilities.


----------



## JRSJ (Feb 16, 2011)

Loved it -- bookmarked and looking forward to seeing more of your work Rukes.


----------



## bhavikk (Feb 16, 2011)

Great profile and images Rukes. I really enjoyed it, espically because I've been getting into Nightclub photography.

Though the events are not as big as the ones you attend and my images are probably not as good yet, I'm still learning.

I have a couple questions though.

How often do you find yourself using a flash? and How did you get the nickname Rukes?


----------



## Rukes (Feb 16, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> I'm all for training, but training is a two edged sword. You might learn what your teacher knows, but if he has it wrong, so do you.
> 
> Experience, like most endeavors is where you really learn, and you can teach yourself if you really want to learn.
> 
> I received a engineering degree from a large University, but when I went to work, the training really began, I was in no way ready to take on real world engineering responsibilities.



Exactly. Chances are if I go to any photography school, they will pretty much know nothing about what I do...which is why I prefer to just learn it all myself.



bhavikk said:


> Great profile and images Rukes. I really enjoyed it, espically because I've been getting into Nightclub photography.
> 
> Though the events are not as big as the ones you attend and my images are probably not as good yet, I'm still learning.
> 
> ...



Probably 30% of the time I use a flash. I try to get as many of my pics in natural light as possible and only use a flash if it's a potrait of a person (i.e. not a DJ) or I need the extra light.

For the second part, I have a big FAQ section on my page


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 16, 2011)

microbi said:


> hi, nice profile!
> 
> but this is not club photography, this is stage or concert photography.
> since djs have stage shows like rockstars, there is no difference.
> ...



We'd love to see the professional "good" photography you do, post some.


----------



## Rukes (Feb 16, 2011)

microbi said:


> hi, nice profile!
> 
> but this is not club photography, this is stage or concert photography.
> since djs have stage shows like rockstars, there is no difference.
> ...



Err, no. Look at the galleries on my site; the ones on my profile are mix of concert and club stuff. 90% of my work is club stuff.

A majority of the clubs I shoot at are extremely dark (Avalon) or have little light source. There are lights called strobes which help with most of the photos. As a lot of people don't get, I succeed in using what's available to use the little light to make it look bright, hence the confusion on your part.

Avalon is very dark, so for profile pics, like for the Felix pic, it's either front flash or a completely black pic.

And no, front shots don't look too good if there isnt a big crowd, so i only do it on packed nights (see Sebastian Ingrosso)


----------



## Jon S (Feb 16, 2011)

It's great to see Drew featured on here. I have done quite a lot of club photography myself and I can tell you that it's an extremely challenging environment. Drew's images have always been among the best and a lot of the other club photographers really look up to him.

Drew, I hope to see you soon. If you didn't know, Linda and I have moved up to the Bay Area (which is why you don't see us out in LA anymore), so let us know if you're up this way sometime.


----------



## Rukes (Feb 18, 2011)

microbi said:


> Rukes said:
> 
> 
> > Err, no. Look at the galleries on my site; the ones on my profile are mix of concert and club stuff. 90% of my work is club stuff.
> ...



Yes, and your point? My profile is a mix of different types of stuff I do. If you haven't reazlied, photographer profiles on here can't spam a full gallery of 50+ pictures to go with it; we have to pick ones that stand out and I chose to put some variety in there. I'm sorry you think I should hide some of the other work I have done for your personal approval. Not to mention some of the discussions dealt with Motley Crue, so I have to put some of that in there.

So basically "You do the same type of work my friend does, but you suck because you didn't put most of that work in your profile". 



Rukes said:


> A majority of the clubs I shoot at are extremely dark (Avalon) or have little light source. There are lights called strobes which help with most of the photos. As a lot of people don't get, I succeed in using what's available to use the little light to make it look bright, hence the confusion on your part.





microbi said:


> i know what we talking about. but why did you use extra light like a strobist?
> or ask the light manager for extra light - thats pro!



I don't understand your point. I am not a strobist. I don't use any "extra" lights. The only flash I use is the one mounted on my camera. 

Also you have to factor in DJs too, it's their show. Some DJs like it really dark and tell the lighting guy to keep it way down. I have to respect that and work with that.



Rukes said:


> Avalon is very dark, so for profile pics, like for the Felix pic, it's either front flash or a completely black pic.





Rukes said:


> be creative and try to get some extra light in the club.
> do you know radioslaves?
> clubs can be really dark and normally you cant get a photo,
> but its on the photographer to get the picture thats show the athmosphere.
> ...



Raidioslaves and any extra flash other than your main one, I hate, in my opinion. A majority of venues don't have enough room to pull that off on the DJ booth, so for starters you probably can't use the same setup in most clubs. 

Second, I feel having extra flashes, eye level with the DJs gear, is kind of rude. I don't really want a DJ looking down at a CDJ or his laptop and seeing a huge bright flash out of the corner of their eye.

Third, the light source is usually pretty obvious in all the pics. I don't want every single one of my shots having the same light from the same angle. Having the flash on the camera and dead on usually blends it in with most of the rest of the club's lights.

I like variety, I don't want people to look at my pics and say "oh look, another shot where the light is only coming from the bottom right corner and partially illumiating the face". I see that all the time with other photographers, and usually it gets really boring after the second or third pic. I know a few photographers in Chicago like Shea that pull it off well, since they have the flash on a cord and use different angles all the time, though (but like I said, he doesn't just mount the flash in the booth and leave it to get the same strobist lighting in every picture).

No offense, but how exactly is a photostrobe that YOU bring to a club and YOU mount on a DJ booth showing the atmosphere of the club? It's not part of the club's lighting system. All it shows, to me, is that you brought in your own light that is not part of the club at all, to simulate a small "strobe".

---

Overall, remember, just like every other photographer, some days are good and some are bad. Note that I have worked at Avalon almost 130 times, so just because my most recent gallery, I would consider an off day/gallery for me, don't concentrate on that and look at other ones.


----------



## KyleSTL (Feb 18, 2011)

Drew, sorry the crowd here at CR is not welcoming you, whether they appreciate your work or not. I for one appreciate your work and I wish you the best. Thanks for the interesting read on your work and experience. I hope others can find the maturity to stop attacking you and your work.


----------



## pitt monqui (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been here most days for about 8 months, and finally registered to say how much I liked Rukes profile and pictures - and especially appreciate the time he's taken in this forum to explain what he does and why.

I'm new to photography and took it up because I spend about 10 months of the year on the road as touring crew for some pretty big acts. Adding a camera to the dream job and Triple-A pass seemed like a no brainer.

I'm really surprised at the stick Rukes has received about his style and technique. His images look cool and are taken in an unforgiving environment of extreme noise and unpredictable lighting where you often have to compromise composure for discretion. Asking the Lighting Designer ("manager") for more light during a live show is like asking Axl Rose to turn the volume down. "Pro" is dealing with what you get, and still getting the shot.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Rukes (Feb 19, 2011)

pitt monqui said:


> I'm really surprised at the stick Rukes has received about his style and technique. His images look cool and are taken in an unforgiving environment of extreme noise and unpredictable lighting where you often have to compromise composure for discretion. Asking the Lighting Designer ("manager") for more light during a live show is like asking Axl Rose to turn the volume down. "Pro" is dealing with what you get, and still getting the shot.



Thank you Pitt, and exacly my point and purpose. One thing I love most of all is the challenge of getting a good pic in places where it's a challenge to even get a low-light picture, without any outside influences other than me and my camera. The last thing I want to do is force other people to change thier jobs just to make mine "easier".


----------



## Al_Powers (Feb 19, 2011)

I dont normally register on forums just to reply to someone... so this is new for me.

microbi, have you ever shot in a nightclub? 

Who made you judge and juror of what is considered club photography? Are you arguing semantics? If the headline would have said Profile on Drew Ressler performance photographer, would you be up in arms?

From your stand point you are saying we should strobe the DJ in different ways because we are the photographer and we should be doing what we can to perfect the shot...

Im sure Drew and I are on the same page on this, we treat DJs as performers, same as a rock band is a performer. If you have ever shot a show, you will know flash is generally not permitted because its distracting to the performer as well as the people that came to watch the show. So scratch your idea of flash. We are there to capture what we see in unique ways that aren't visible to the general public. To create something from what is already there, not adding something artificial.



> you are not a strobist, but you are a photographer! you deal with light!
> and you loking for the best shot. camera strobes could helps for that.
> 
> yes, its the djs show, but you bring it in a picture. speak with the dj, he would be do anything for you and your camera, if he need the picture.
> ...



You sure do preach a lot for someone who doesnt sound like they have ever shot a single frame of a large DJ. 

Drew is dealing with the light, he uses the light that is there, and you are absolutely crazy to think that a DJ would do anything for us and our camera because they need the image. 

after reading your post thoroughly, ive decided not to finish writing answers to your questions because you are obviously a troll or simply just ignorant to the subject.

so i will stop feeding the troll now...


----------



## Al_Powers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Photographer Profile: Drew \*



npherno said:


> I find it hard to believe people still think that people like Rukes, Al Powers, or or even people like Ron Galella do not have a place in modern art. Obviously there are formal ways of shooting, and all rules are made to be broken.
> 
> People like Drew and Al Powers have literally made people pick up cameras and love to take photos. They have also been selfless in sharing what they know to help others get better.
> 
> ...



Awwww thanks for stroking the ego a bit... i dont necessarily think ive "gone good", but rather "gone ok" still lots to learn and lots to work on. But if i inspire someone to pick up their camera and enjoy the craft then that freakin fantastic! Thanks again. and oooo the blog is soooo outdated. for recent stuff check out powersimagery.photoshelter.com


----------



## Rukes (Feb 20, 2011)

microbi said:


> i'm not attacking you and your work, i try to give you critic and my opinion to your work.



It's pretty much coming away as the perfect example of why I would never go to schooling for photography.

You are like a professor that has NO clue at all about what I do (and it's pretty obvious you have no idea about nightclub DJs since you keep mentioning "records" and "record cases" which 99% of DJs don't even use) and saying "based on my generic photo knowledge, you are doing this all wrong and should follow these generic rules and these generic steps or your photography is sub-par".

I especially love all the comments like
"- 9 shows a gogo from behind - the ass could be find, but the light projection on the tits would be better, the best would be to see her eyes"
Basically stating that with my candid pic, that I could only take from that position (using a telephoto lens to get the angle, there is wall on the other side of her), after I got that pic I should have yelled at her to immediately freeze, told the club to stop working, move the spotlight over the position (it was moving constantly, so this pic was a very rare perfect meeting of her and the light) and have her pose under the same exact light, but in reverse. So basically stopping everyone else in the world, just so I can get some "tits". For you.

I will just say this once. EVERY PICTURE IS CANDID. No coaching, no "I'm going to have you do this because it's better". The only posing ever comes about is if the people I am taking pics of, decide to pose that way. That's it. 

...and like Al said, i'm done with you. Not feeding the trolls anymore


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 20, 2011)

Sometimes people seem to join just to see how far they can push the moderator. They contribute nothing positive, and have zero credibility. 

A forum member who has posted over a period of time and contributed positive things to the forum builds up Karma. I give them some leeway to post criticism because they have demonstrated some knowledge or expertise of photography.

I read every post, and delete posts that are objectionable as far as I'm concerned. 

In this case, I've been pushed too far! ZAP !!


----------



## ugur (Feb 20, 2011)

The guy who kept on attacking Rukes was a total douchebag. Pardon my French by the way but I had to say it  I mean how does someone find in himself the right to call another professionals work boring. Especially if that professional is well excepted and respected by the people who pay him to do the job. Giving advice is ok but saying his work is boring because he doesn't take the pictures the way you think is right is just stupid. Rukes in my eye is a really cool guy because of the way he handled those comments. He kept his cook and just explained his side of the story without attacking the other guy. Rukes you rock. Keep up the good work. Love your picks but more important than that love your attitude. Thanks for contributing to this forum. I enjoyed reading all your comments.


----------



## bhavikk (Feb 21, 2011)

I think photography is very subjective. Every photographer has a vision for their photographs, if people didnt enjoy Rukes vision/photographs then he wouldn't be popular, but its obvious that people do enjoy his photographs.

I didnt notice the photos were slightly tilted until I went back and had another look. Probably because I was looking at the lighting as that is the biggest thing I've been struggling with.

I've been doing nightclub photography for the past month, I'm usually in the middle of the dance floor with everyone else which is different to Rukes style. But if you go and try it you will appreciate the difficulty of the environment. I'm not sure about Rukes but half the time I'm trying to get enough space to take shots while people bump into me or tapping on my shoulder for a photo.

Also nightclubs vary in there lighting some are very dark, while others have strobes and lasers which makes life slightly easier.

Asking to change the environment, is like asking a photojournalist in a war zone to go out into the middle of the road during a gun fight to take some photos instead of being hidden in a building and snapping away (just a extreme example).


----------



## Rukes (Feb 21, 2011)

amarlez said:


> You need to learn how to straighten your pictures. You could take an extra split second to frame your candids a little bit better.



Well its more "learn how to straighten your pictures in post" than anything. It's nearly impossible to get them straight as-is in 99% of the situations i'm in, so i'm lucky they look 98% of the way straight OOC


----------



## npherno (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Photographer Profile: Drew \*



Al_Powers said:


> npherno said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hard to believe people still think that people like Rukes, Al Powers, or or even people like Ron Galella do not have a place in modern art. Obviously there are formal ways of shooting, and all rules are made to be broken.
> ...



Hey Al, you and all the guys from the nightlife thread absolutely made me go out and take nightlife photos. I've learned a lot and still learning a ton, but I think I've learned a thing or two about shooting in low light. 

I gotta find some places to shoot in NYC, Where I live, Photographers arent always welcome, and there are NO lights!


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 23, 2011)

I find low light photography without flash to be both difficult and rewarding. It takes a bit of experience, and the right camera and lens, but the results can be stunning. I admire those who can do it well.


----------

